

Google's unorthodox press release raises questions - MikeCapone
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/googles-unorthodox-press-release-raises-questions/article1536213/

======
Hypharse
"However, some worry that this trend may harm individual and less-
sophisticated investors who cannot access the blogs and websites as quickly as
professionals. Others worry that not everyone will get the information."

Putting the stuff on a public website with a simple url makes it HARDER for
non-professionals to access? Someone clue me in to their reasoning as to why.

~~~
wmf
Maybe these non-professionals are getting their information from portals that
only show press releases and MSM stories.

~~~
earle
Well that an the fact that if you're an analyst covering 100 stocks you now
are responsible for monitoring 100 different sources!

~~~
anigbrowl
market opportunity

~~~
jarek
You can flip to Bloomberg in two years if you're good.

------
Zak
If receiving investment information via blog is a problem for you, maybe you
shouldn't be inventing in _google_. As Warren Buffett says: invest in what you
know.

~~~
ojbyrne
Warren Buffet is a full time investor, so that's a viable strategy for him.
For most people "invest in what you know" is equivalent to "invest in the
industry you work in" which is a bad strategy. Much better is to invest in
low-cost index funds, a strategy that could be summed up as "don't know what
you're investing in."

------
chaosmachine
_"Google's unorthodox press release raises questions"_

Newspapers afraid of change, read all about it.

------
vena
Why is it Google's responsibility to keep PR news wires in business?

------
neonak
Maybe Google did it to know who is reading their quarterly results, what
portion they read exactly and what they do with the information.

They would have no way of knowing that if they just send it out as an press
release.

------
brandnewlow
I hate PR newswires with a passion. Die. Die. Die.

~~~
kurumo
+1. Most of them have a rather hazy idea of what they are doing and are stuck
in the last century technology-wise. Example: at least one wire releases time-
critical information in HTML with multimegabyte (yes, megabyte) stylesheets
which are delivered inline. And they won't change the format.

~~~
nitrogen
What on earth goes into a stylesheet to make it that big? Are they bundling an
entire media package, complete with high-res images as data: URIs?

~~~
kurumo
That would actually make some twisted kind of sense, I guess. These guys are
using an HTML generator that produces things like this:

.g { MARGIN: 72pt 90pt; size: 595.3pt 841.9pt }

P.a { FONT-SIZE: 10pt; MARGIN: 0cm 0cm 0pt; FONT-FAMILY: "Arial","sans-serif";
LETTER-SPACING: 0.5pt }

TABLE.t { BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; BORDER-TOP: medium none; MARGIN-LEFT:
-5.4pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; BORDER-COLLAPSE:
collapse }

... oodles of it.

------
DanielRibeiro
It sure was a great way to attact investitors to Google's site. More of a way
to market a google product (<http://investor.google.com/>), than anything
else. Conventional media may not like it, but that is understandable, as the
product marketed by google competes with such conventional media (without
charging for it).

~~~
felixc
It's not a Google "product", just a site. It's "Google Investor Relations".

------
ErrantX
So now the wires stop charging for distribution and start charging for
syndication... simples.

------
gcb
using their buying power to break monopolies of useless companies. Nice.

Wish i had the power to do this to my ISP.

